# Sticky  Big Buck 2008 Photos!



## R y a n

Let's start up the annual Big Buck photo thread!

Post em' up! What does it look like out there? Anyone see'in 'em? Is the weather affecting how many you've been seeing?

Let's see em'!

:beer:


----------



## zogman

My favorite so far.......... :beer:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=60482


----------



## R y a n

Any photos from this year's 2008 ND season?

Looks like it will be a hard season...


----------



## incoming

Here is a picture of the two bucks my dad and I shot on Saturday morning. They were shot within 10 minutes of each other while sitting on the edge of a corn field.


----------



## twopopper

Shot this nice 5x5 this morning before church.

Got lucky and caught him chasing does acrossed a friends pasture. Local co-op has big buck contest, going to score him tomorrow!

Will post score then!


----------



## zogman

wow, awesome :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress

My 2008 Rifle Tag Got Filled Saturday afternoon. Wish it was a bit wider, it would have been going on the wall for sure.


----------



## jwdinius1

very nice!!! Access to many spots was difficult for me this weekend! hope everyone else did well


----------



## HonkerExpress

mine was an 8x5 with all the stickers on its one side. All I could see is rack and azz running away from me, lol.


----------



## Juston Welter

You look so happy Shawn. Nice deer guys!


----------



## Maverick

Here are a few picture of Dad's (Old Hunter)2008 buck....


































It is a 6x6 with about 20" wide.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shot Sunday! But I didn't cheat with those rifle things!


----------



## nomrcy

Nice bucks guys!

P & Y ...is that the one you were after? Congrats!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

nomrcy said:



> Nice bucks guys!
> 
> P & Y ...is that the one you were after? Congrats!


It wasn't! It was a nice suprise though!


----------



## R y a n

Nice bucks guys!!!

Ok that is definitely going to make work harder this week...


----------



## Goosehauler23

Here is a few pics of a buck my buddy shot last night


----------



## Maverick

There are some big deer out there! We saw one just as big as Dad's and a couple more that could be given honorable mentions!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Is the third tine on that one connected directally to the other beam? Pretty Sweet.


----------



## Goosehauler23

It comes right out of the head...it's not conected to any of the other beams.


----------



## USSapper

Max is a lucky f&^%er

You get yours Jim?


----------



## Norm70

the buck i shot but did not tag my quickdraw skills need to get better. i was a situation where i shot about a 1/2 second to late. this deer has 2 holes in him instead of one my cousins bullet got there 1st


----------



## MNGOOSEER

here are a few of ours


----------



## greatwhitehunter3




----------



## AdamFisk

Nice deer gentlemen.

Mav, your old man's deer is a brute. Did you guys score that thing yet???


----------



## Maverick

AdamFisk said:


> Nice deer gentlemen.
> 
> Mav, your old man's deer is a brute. Did you guys score that thing yet???


I can't say we have yet, but it will happen soon!
Anyone know of a good place to bring it to get scored?


----------



## AdamFisk

Bring it to Fargo Scheels (if you are in the area) on Thursday the 13th, between 6-8. I think I read on another thread there will be a taxidermist there to score deer.


----------



## iwantabuggy

All beautiful buck. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Drakekiller

Mav and Old Hunter
Great buck!! Looks like your luck turned around after I saw you guys. You can also go to Boone & Crocket web page and goes through the scoring process. I did it with the one I shot a couple of years ago. Mine was a 7x6 gross score 164 6/8s. Can not wait to hear your story.


----------



## Maverick

Drakekiller said:


> Mav and Old Hunter
> Great buck!! Looks like your luck turned around after I saw you guys. You can also go to Boone & Crocket web page and goes through the scoring process. I did it with the one I shot a couple of years ago. Mine was a 7x6 gross score 164 6/8s. Can not wait to hear your story.


Dad got him about an hour after we saw you!

Look for a Pm........


----------



## KEN W

Maverick said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deer gentlemen.
> 
> Mav, your old man's deer is a brute. Did you guys score that thing yet???
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say we have yet, but it will happen soon!
> Anyone know of a good place to bring it to get scored?
Click to expand...

Nice buck.....even us "old guys" get one once in awhile. :beer:


----------



## Booster




----------



## USSapper

Nice buck buddy!


----------



## aupeters

Picture of my wife's 2008 buck.


----------



## rburt

Booster, I really like that buck of yours with the split brow times - great character. Looks like you're mounting it, good luck.


----------



## cryckman




----------



## Booster

rburt said:


> Booster, I really like that buck of yours with the split brow times - great character. Looks like you're mounting it, good luck.


Thanks. I watched about 25 other bucks that day before I decided to take this one. I always wanted a split brow tine buck that was thick and tall. It was tough to pass on a few before this guy but I am glad I did. The funny thing is that this buck isn't that old. If I would have passed him up, next year he would have been really really big, but what are the chances I would ever see him again or that he would even make it through the year.


----------



## Booster

here's another look...you can see it a little better


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice buck! Have you gotten him scored yet?

Like the agassiz seed bags! Best grass seed around! :lol:


----------



## Booster

no i am going to score him today though...just haven't had time


----------



## MN goose killa

i think there is a ton of old bucks around this year. not nescessarily big racks but big bodies on most of em. anyone agree?


----------



## woodpecker

hunt4P&Y said:


> Shot Sunday! But I didn't cheat with those rifle things!


Seen this one at Aber Taxidermy about a half hour ago!!
Chris let me take him for rattling horns!!!
Damn nice deer, should have been mounted!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MN goose killa

you didnt mount that sucker??!!!!! the only excuse not to mount that thing is cuz you dont have the money.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

woodpecker said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shot Sunday! But I didn't cheat with those rifle things!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen this one at Aber Taxidermy about a half hour ago!!
> Chris let me take him for rattling horns!!!
> Damn nice deer, should have been mounted!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

I hope they work out well for you! They should be great rattling horns! Glad I could be of help to you! :beer:


----------



## dosch

Shot the one in the back of the head.Anyone have any ideas for antler repair for a skull mount. Just split one of the horns.


----------



## bretts

My 08' Gun buck










Ross's 08' Gun Buck


----------



## Booster

WOW.....now those are some nice deer


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

bretts said:


> My 08' Gun buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross's 08' Gun Buck


Man I hate QDM!

Lets see some frontal shots! ehh!


----------



## Hockeyhunter99

here's mine. going on the wall. not usually a buck hunter but decided this will be the year i will be choosey. paid off when this buck ran right in front of me at 100 yds.


----------



## foxy65

got this guy monday morning around 1130. he was hangin in our trees with a couple does.


----------



## NDJHG88

Veterans Day Buck.


----------



## USSapper

Nice buck Jordan


----------



## foxy65

having troubles getting pics up. any help?

Save the pic on your computer... then open a tab like you are going to reply, hit the button on top right Upload pic, then go through your file and select the pic, then hit upload, or upload and another.

If you can't email the pics to me! [email protected]


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Ahhh sorry, I edited your post in-stead of replying!


----------



## Elkoholic

After 4 1/2 days, about 12 miles of boot leather, a spotting scope headache, and always seeing "otis" no closer than 1/2 mile I found myself having to fill my tag with one of the buck I would have rather seen walk....all in all a good hunt and a decent public land buck.....my uncle took a good picture though.................


----------



## DuckGetter11

WOW!!! You guys have some monster bucks. This is one of our SC deer we killed this year.


----------



## Maverick

You got yourself a pretty nice deer as well Duckgetter11. How wide was that one?


----------



## DuckGetter11

23 outside. Yea he wasnt to bad. We do not have those big brutes like yall do. Man those deer look like cows


----------



## foxy65

got this guy in my trees on monday morning hangin with some does


----------



## AdamFisk

NICE buck foxy......Congrats!!!


----------



## huntingtim08

Alot of nice deer. Foxy that looks liek a pretty symetrical 7x7 if im right. If you guys get a chance to post scores you should. Havent had any good shots at bucks this year but im hoping my chance will come soon. Great deer guys and everybody keeo the pics coming!! :beer:


----------



## foxy65

yea he was very close on both sides just the g2 on one side was about 2 inches longer than the other. im happy with him, he's only my second buck and beats last years by a long shot. im glad im only 16, lots more deer hunting to come


----------



## fishhook

I think i'd congratulate you more foxy on being 16 years old and a land owner.


----------



## Booster

fishhook said:


> I think i'd congratulate you more foxy on being 16 years old and a land owner.


You know, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## stonejs1

Are there any big bucks in 2k2? I haven't seen any bucks except a samll 3x3 that I almost hit on the high one night driving home.


----------



## Booster

well, if you asked me I would say I shot the only one, sorry. I guess you will have to hunt in some other unit. Have fun!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

stonejs1 said:


> Are there any big bucks in 2k2? I haven't seen any bucks except a samll 3x3 that I almost hit on the high one night driving home.


Please don't go down this road - that, in my opinion, is like giving town names in migration reports. I already have a helluva hard time drawing a buck tag there, don't need more going that direction.

That said - no, been all over 2K2 and there's nothing but little bambi-types runnin around


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shot mine in that zone... Saw tons of big guys! But I have tags for 3 zones! So who am I to complain!

Put some miles on dude!


----------



## foxy65

fishhook said:


> I think i'd congratulate you more foxy on being 16 years old and a land owner.


 thank you


----------



## birdog105

11-08-08 @ 0710


----------



## dc240nt

Daughters first buck. 10-16-08-Ontario 130 inch 5x5.









10-28-08. Ontario. 151 inch 6x5









11-11-08. Minnesota. 173 inch 9x6


----------



## 94silv

My 08 buck FINALLY!!!


----------



## bandman

11 scorable points (split brow), 20 1/4 outside spread, good mass. Rough scored him right around 152 last night so I got the 150ish" class deer I was out there after and let me tell you they haven't been easy to come across this season in our area so that made it all the better. Fun hunt to share with my brothers and a couple good buddies for sure and won't soon be forgotten. Big thanks to Honkerexpress and Crackshot off this site! :thumb: 









Congrats on the nice deer in here folks! :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone

Dang, these are all nice deer. Congrats to all :beer: .


----------



## averyghg

bandman said:


>


nice work gord, jeremy gave you some propts this weekend on sat saying u were the best shot, of anyone he knows, with a rifle :beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Gordo, give me a call tonight about them other two that were out there with that one. I got a good story for ya. lol.


----------



## chet4279

Shot this buck in a harvested sunflower field Sunday morning, he has an inside spread of 23in, dressed out at 191lbs, and scored out at 190 potential gross


----------



## birdog105

NICE SPREAD, you a certified scorer? couldn't be 190 after deductions?, but thats huge none the less... gotta love the sunflowers!!! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80

Tons of great bucks and happy hunters, Congrats all... :beer:


----------



## chet4279

It is the unofficial gross score done by a Boone and Crockett official, too soon yet to do an official score.


----------



## buckmaster

I was sitting in my blind when I saw this buck chasing a doe. He was around 600 yards away when he went behind a hill, so I decided to make a stalk. When I got over the hill there was a doe bedded directly to my right on a brushy sidehill, so I waited for about an hour when he and the other doe came up the ridge. He stopped at 30 yards I couldn't resist on a 4x4 with a frame like he had. Aged him at 5 1/2, didn't have a scale to weigh him, but I had all I wanted to get him into the calf sled to get him out.


----------



## Booster

chet4279 said:


> It is the unofficial gross score done by a Boone and Crockett official, too soon yet to do an official score.


I call BS.....there is only two deer in ND shot over 190, and this isn't one of them. Nice deer but not 190. Nice try though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Booster said:


> chet4279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the unofficial gross score done by a Boone and Crockett official, too soon yet to do an official score.
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS.....there is only two deer in ND shot over 190, and this isn't one of them. Nice deer but not 190. Nice try though.
Click to expand...

I thought the same thing the min I saw it but didn't want to start a fight! All I can say is bring it in to get it scored!

I saw a 177 scored last night and it was HUGE!


----------



## Booster

I am sitting here looking at ND big game records book and Kevin Bruner's state record buck of 194 7/8 is twice as big as that thing.


----------



## woodpecker

I got an email this morning on this buck from a different angle, and I'm going to be patient befoer throwing the flag on this one!! He's got a lot of beam, great spread, and long tines! With the email pic. he looks like he's got around 20" plus mass on each side also!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Got a pic from a guy at the Sidelines buck comp last night - says some gal brought in a 199 from Dunn Center. Anyone hear anything on this. He says it scored 199 w/ deductions i'm waving the BS flag, but I wasn't there.


----------



## Booster

199.....well we got a new state record then...I gotta see this


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

The pic I got is off a cell phone in the bar, really dark, grainy and tiny. It looks like an incredible deer, but seriously, 199"? Maybe 199 lbs, but w/ deducts 199......IDK


----------



## Duck Commander

How does the scoring go on a deer like that when the points are close together. Points almost seem to come off of same point. That right there will be a major deduction because the other side doesn't do that.


----------



## headhunter

The deer on page 2 is not 190 gross.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Take Gordy's buck two posts before his and compare.... Maybe Just maybe 20 inches bigger.

3 inches wider... maybe 3 inches per side more mass, even if 3 inches per tine on each side taller......

Not adding up!


----------



## F350

Chet, your deer will score around 155net in the typical catagory. If your scorer was truly a bc scorer(I highly doubt your story) you would know that the kickers on the bottom (looks like 2 one side , one the other,) do NOT qualify as points , merely deductions. Only in the non typ will any credit be given. I have held the Bruner buck, and you dont have anything close. Nice shooter deer .


----------



## nomrcy

I agree with F350 about the net score on that buck-I would shoot one like that every year if I could! Being an official scorer for Boone and Crockett and Pope and Young-I see alot of different scenarios every year. ALOT of people add the inside AND outside spread to the score because it is on the score sheet. ALOT of people measure the buckmasters way and add ALL the points up with no symmetry deductions. Just my $.02 :beer:


----------



## birdog105

glad noone jumped on my back, but I scored that deer out from the pic at a VERY generous 170 w/o deductions... Not to take away from the deer at all, Its a trophy in any hunters book, absolutely gorgeous, and loads of character, but not a 190...

http://www.buckfax.com/images/Deer/Mich ... t_side.jpg

http://www.buckfax.com/images/Deer/Mich ... t_side.jpg

http://www.buckfax.com/Awards%20Booners%202005.html

Something to compare to... Its Big, but not 190's big.


----------



## Maverick

Well my 2008 season came to a close today. While driving out last night I saw this buck and a doe 10 feet from the road. So I watched them both go back into a WPA and bed down. I couldn't sleep all night as this was the biggest deer I have seen since dad poped his! He is 5x7 with one split browtine about 17" wide inside. I got to say it was a fun hunt as it was just dad and I! After about 3 weekend and 30 miles of pushing slough bottom here is my personal biggest white-tail.


----------



## chet4279

*Hold on a moment!, *read the post again, it was 190 gross, this is before deducts, not a net score. this was scored by a B +C official who hads taken pics, measurements and etc to send in, the question is still out on whether this buck is scoring as typical or nontypical, and how several of the tines will be counted. As several have broken, questionable spacing, angles. etc. 
Lighten up here folks, this is an UNOFFICIAL GROSS score, It will never net 190, and was never claimed to be. If you are familiar at all with true B+C scoring, you would know the difference between gross and net, typical and nontypical. It is a great buck, and I had a great time hunting. That is all that counts. No one is looking to start a ridiculous fight over a deers score. If it upsets you over a deers potential gross score, you should rethink your sportsmanship.


----------



## chet4279

SOOOOOOOO, now thatwe have established the fact that deer scores are relative to who is scoring them and how, there are multiples of scoring systems and methods. I personally took this deer to a Boone and Crockett Official so I could see someone in action scoring this and learn the "RIGHT" way to do it, not at the local pub. I have never had a deer scored or ever attempted it myself, never really wanted to know what a buck actually scored before now. 
This fellow had over 15 years of experience andwas very educational, he did do a tentative score for this buck with four different ways it could be scored and deducted. I have copies of each and would be happy to show them to you. Next time you decide someone is full of BS make sure you have the whole story first, and if you still feel the need to criticize a potential score, go out and hunt, get off the internet, and remember what is real sportsmanship.


----------



## USSapper

Maverick said:


> Well my 2008 season came to a close today. While driving out last night I saw this buck and a doe 10 feet from the road. So I watched them both go back into a WPA and bed down. I couldn't sleep all night as this was the biggest deer I have seen since dad poped his! He is 5x7 with one split browtine about 17" wide inside. I got to say it was a fun hunt as it was just dad and I! After about 3 weekend and 30 miles of pushing slough bottom here is my personal biggest white-tail.


Where the heck is there still snow in ND? :lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND

CONGRATS BIG T!!! I show guys down here pics of the deer from up there and they drool! Makes them pipe down about there big 8 and 10 pointers that dress out at maybe 160. 
I'll be up there next fall, so keep one tied up for me!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## nomrcy

Maverick said:


> Well my 2008 season came to a close today. While driving out last night I saw this buck and a doe 10 feet from the road. So I watched them both go back into a WPA and bed down. I couldn't sleep all night as this was the biggest deer I have seen since dad poped his! He is 5x7 with one split browtine about 17" wide inside. I got to say it was a fun hunt as it was just dad and I! After about 3 weekend and 30 miles of pushing slough bottom here is my personal biggest white-tail.


Congrats on a GREAT whitetail! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

chet4279 said:


> Shot this buck in a harvested sunflower field Sunday morning, he has an inside spread of 23in, dressed out at 191lbs, and scored out at 190 potential gross


Ok this is the 170? The one he has in the pictures has a drop tine... right?

I am really confused. Put up a picture of all the measurements! I want to see a 190 Gross deer before deductions!

Congrats!

Mavrick!

Nice buck! Congrats!

It was still in the same spot in the morning? Crazy!


----------



## duck slayer02

Thought I'd put up a picture of my dad buck he shot this weekend. Just out spending time in the woods making memories!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Very Nice picture! Awsome deer!


----------



## Maverick

H2OfowlND said:


> I'll be up there next fall, so keep one tied up for me!!
> 
> H2OfowlND


Anytime!!! All you have to do is show up. I do have to say that this year has been exceptional in our area, and a little luck never hurts! Getting out of the truck and wearing off some leather helps as well!!!!!!:beer:

Awesome deer slayer02!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Maverick said:


> H2OfowlND said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be up there next fall, so keep one tied up for me!!
> 
> H2OfowlND
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime!!! All you have to do is show up. I do have to say that this year has been exceptional in our area, and a little luck never hurts! When you walk as much as we do, you tend to make your own luck........ :beer:
Click to expand...

True that! At times it is hard to pass on the small guys after walking so far! But you know it is just a matter of time till the big guy gets up!


----------



## chet4279

Naawwwww not worth the effort, just shot a great buck, went for the first time ever to score one, as of the other night wasn't even considering mounting him, The reaction to a " potential score" is priceless. I thought I was posting a pic of my buck from this year, but I guess not. The people who know have stopped in to see him, read the scoring sheets, and driven up to see the rack at the taxidermists.( Ya, I got talked into mounting him< should be a good place to hang a hat) I'll just go back to being a real hunter and not bother with this crap, this is why I just hunt for the sport.


----------



## Elkoholic

chet4279 first of all awesome buck. That deer is a perfect example of how the boone and crockett scoring system can realy suck sometimes. Your deer will be score a typical for sure as there is not 12 inches of abnormal points. That is a good heavy buck looks like it has atleast 40 inches of mass and good tine length. The main beams are way different in length and the tine length is also very un symetrical. Add in the character(stickers) and you get a deer that nets 150 give or take 5 inches max. All because of the deductions. So dont let it get to you anyone here on this site would have shot that deer and shown it off in a heartbeat.

Besides NETS ARE FOR FISHING
:beer:


----------



## bretts

chet4279 said:


> Naawwwww not worth the effort, just shot a great buck, went for the first time ever to score one, as of the other night wasn't even considering mounting him, The reaction to a " potential score" is priceless. I thought I was posting a pic of my buck from this year, but I guess not. The people who know have stopped in to see him, read the scoring sheets, and driven up to see the rack at the taxidermists.( Ya, I got talked into mounting him< should be a good place to hang a hat) I'll just go back to being a real hunter and not bother with this crap, this is why I just hunt for the sport.


Giant deer, congrats!, that is a just an outstanding deer, post some field pics if you have any.


----------



## Maverick

USSapper said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my 2008 season came to a close today. While driving out last night I saw this buck and a doe 10 feet from the road. So I watched them both go back into a WPA and bed down. I couldn't sleep all night as this was the biggest deer I have seen since dad poped his! He is 5x7 with one split browtine about 17" wide inside. I got to say it was a fun hunt as it was just dad and I! After about 3 weekend and 30 miles of pushing slough bottom here is my personal biggest white-tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck is there still snow in ND? :lol:
Click to expand...

Pembina!! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80

Awesome pictures guys, those are some giants. :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Does Devils Lake area still have that much snow cover? All the snow we had around the Jamestown area is long gone


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Well, this thread has convinced me to get out there and try an stick one in Dec when i get there... Might as well get a head start on next year right!

Great deer fellas, this is exactly why I didn't turn down orders to ND. You guys are my inspiration lol!


----------



## Shu

Great buck Maverick. Looks like it's been a great deer season for you and your Dad.


----------



## huntinND

Persistance definitely paid off this year. Things started of slow for me but as the rut picked up later in the season it paid off to pass up some smaller bucks. I had a 125 class buck chasing a hot doe below me, and I knew there would be a good chance of a big buck showing up. About 15 minutes later this beast came side stepping out of the brush. The little guys headed to a safer area and he took over. I checked him out through the spotter and it didn't take me long to make a decision. I made a 230 yard shot on him and he piled up within site. We gross scored him at 166 2/8. My biggest buck to date. I might not shoot a buck like this for a while but I won't stop trying!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Very nice! I think his neck has 100 LBS on you! :lol:

How wide is he?


----------



## huntinND

20 inches inside spread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Very nice!


----------



## huntinND

Thanks, he rolled down in a draw and I had a hard time getting him out by myself. I wish I had got a chance to weigh him but I had to quarter him and pack em out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats the smart way! Takes alittle longer in the field but saves a huge mess at home, and saves on the back!


----------



## roostman

Nice Buck Maverick, I would say you and you Dad had one heck of a year! :beer:


----------



## USSapper

huntinND said:


> Persistance definitely paid off this year. Things started of slow for me but as the rut picked up later in the season it paid off to pass up some smaller bucks. I had a 125 class buck chasing a hot doe below me, and I knew there would be a good chance of a big buck showing up. About 15 minutes later this beast came side stepping out of the brush. The little guys headed to a safer area and he took over. I checked him out through the spotter and it didn't take me long to make a decision. I made a 230 yard shot on him and he piled up within site. We gross scored him at 166 2/8. My biggest buck to date. I might not shoot a buck like this for a while but I won't stop trying!


Thats a beast


----------



## Savage260

USSapper, no the DL area doesn't have that much snow. My yard seems to, but the rest of the area is losing it's cover.

Does any one know any more about this Dunn Center deer? I was out there hunting mulie 10th-16th and never heard about it. I know people in the area who seem to know every one in that area and would like to find out who shot it, and see some pix.


----------



## woodpecker

huntinND said:


>


Damn nice buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## AdamFisk

buckmaster said:


> I was sitting in my blind when I saw this buck chasing a doe. He was around 600 yards away when he went behind a hill, so I decided to make a stalk. When I got over the hill there was a doe bedded directly to my right on a brushy sidehill, so I waited for about an hour when he and the other doe came up the ridge. He stopped at 30 yards I couldn't resist on a 4x4 with a frame like he had. Aged him at 5 1/2, didn't have a scale to weigh him, but I had all I wanted to get him into the calf sled to get him out.


Very nice 4x4. Bet you were wishing you had the bow with when he was at 30 yards.


----------



## Maverick

WOW...Nice deer HuntinND!!! That thing is huge! He looks alot like Old Hunters! His deer scored out at 164-3/4.


----------



## buckmaster

Yeah that would have been nice since I still have my archery tag left. I thought about bringing it to the blind but that is one more thing to carry and I am sure if I would have had my bow he would have been 100 yards away. Seems to be my luck this year


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

buckmaster said:


> I was sitting in my blind when I saw this buck chasing a doe. He was around 600 yards away when he went behind a hill, so I decided to make a stalk. When I got over the hill there was a doe bedded directly to my right on a brushy sidehill, so I waited for about an hour when he and the other doe came up the ridge. He stopped at 30 yards I couldn't resist on a 4x4 with a frame like he had. Aged him at 5 1/2, didn't have a scale to weigh him, but I had all I wanted to get him into the calf sled to get him out.


This is the type of buck that haunts my dreams. Definitely an old mature buck and a trophy no matter what he "scores" IMO!


----------



## buckmaster

I am putting a tape to him tonite, he won't be the largest scoring deer I have shot, but I don't care what he scores, It is tough to get that close to a mature deer, so the taxidermy bill is worth it IMO.


----------



## deerslayer80

Good job fellas. Those are some really nice bucks.


----------



## NDJ

there is another picture of Chesters buck with a rifle in the rack, that gives a good look at it's width...

I post the link, but not sure if I want to let out where it was taken as I hunt nearby...

Anyway that is one huge deer.


----------



## jwdinius1

Heres my buck, grossed out at 146 1/2


----------



## Hamm

xxxx


----------



## mallykiller

He was a 7x4 with a gross score of 169 1/2. It was just pretty much a big 4x4 because he loses those 3 points on the one side and the inches and nets just over 160.


----------



## bretts

--that's very nice--


----------



## deerslayer80

Congrats that's a dandy


----------



## Springer

Here is one that I received in an email, supposedly shot by Buxton, the Climax bar is in the background.


----------



## 9manfan

Man you guys have nice bucks in North Dakota!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

9manfan said:


> Man you guys have nice bucks in North Dakota!!!!!!!


Shhh no one is suppost to know! Actually we mold the racks and screw them on for the pictures! :wink:


----------



## thurdypointer

> Here is one that I received in an email, supposedly shot by Buxton


I believe it... the valley has some great nutrition for big deer


----------



## Maverick

Springer said:


> Here is one that I received in an email, supposedly shot by Buxton, the Climax bar is in the background.


OMFG.......  That is a BRUZZZERRRR!!!


----------



## crewhunting

We had one great year.


----------



## jwdinius1

U score any of those out? i like th elook of those high, heavy, bucks! 
nnice work congrats on all the nice bucks


----------



## crewhunting

All gross scores but we had a 155,148,145,143,139 the others were in 130's the 139 was a four by four with the tripple brow tine its pretty awsame year the one with the split brow had thirteen scorable points with the square horns. have only seen one other buck like him before.


----------



## Mudder32

Here is my 6x6, I got him 10 minutes into season. He has a 20.5 inside spready, 12 inch G2's and G3's. His official gross score was 177 1/8.


----------



## crewhunting

thats is a monster, great deer.


----------



## Booster

Mudder32 said:


> Here is my 6x6, I got him 10 minutes into season. He has a 20.5 inside spready, 12 inch G2's and G3's. His official gross score was 177 1/8.


Well, I know where I am going deer hunting next year!!!!

Seriously though..........wow...nice buck man. I would have shot that thing 10 min into any season too! :beer:


----------



## squeaks130

I know this isn't a big buck, but i figured i would throw it in here anyway. Got these two just west of enderlin, the buck is a mulie. Non of the guys in our group thought that there were any mulies this far east. got them both opening weekend, it was tough hunting this year, too much corn up.


----------



## mallykiller

did anyone hear what that buxton buck scored?


----------



## Hunter_58346

145 and change


----------



## pigman50701

[/img]
shot shoutgun season one iowa 12 points and a split brow tine to make it 13. no idea on score. tell me what you think


----------



## USSapper

nice buck!!!

158


----------



## USSapper

ah 165 :lol:


----------



## Maverick

158-2/3" 8)

Great Buck!


----------



## MOB

I got my SD muzzle loader buck Saturday. I spined him and he was down with no back legs working and by the time I reloaded to finish him he got up and ran off. He stopped at 225 to look back and I shot him again, I heard the hit, but he ran over the ridge and disappeared. I was lucky we had snow to track in or I may have lost him. He went about a mile in a big circle and after 3 hours I found and finished him. The first shot was high and spinal tapped him, but didn't break the spine. The second long desperation shot broke his front leg. 6x4


----------



## Booster

Really nice buck....but you have to do something about that hat!!


----------



## nosib

thats a nice buck especially for a muzzle kill


----------



## huntingtim08

Thats a sweet Muzzle buck, and dont listen to booster that hast is fricken sweet.


----------



## glendon deer-slayer

I shot this deer on the last day of muzzleloader he had a gross score of 182 and 3/4 and a net score of 176 and 5/8


----------



## coyote_buster

Booster said:


> Really nice buck....but you have to do something about that hat!!


and what would that be booster?frame it or something like that


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

glendon deer-slayer said:


> I shot this deer on the last day of muzzleloader he had a gross score of 182 and 3/4 and a net score of 176 and 5/8


Is that reddish stuff all blood on the rack? It looks sweet as it is! Almost looks like a stain on the rack! Very nice deer!


----------



## bretts

Tag?


----------



## glendon deer-slayer

the tag is on his back leg above it's hawk


----------



## barebackjack

glendon deer-slayer said:


> the tag is on his back leg above it's hawk


Hope it wasnt a ND kill...... :eyeroll: as that would be illllllllegal.


----------



## glendon deer-slayer

barebackjack said:


> glendon deer-slayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tag is on his back leg above it's hawk
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it wasnt a ND kill...... :eyeroll: as that would be illllllllegal.
Click to expand...

it was in indiana


----------



## barebackjack

Than :beer:


----------



## glendon deer-slayer

in indiana the tag has got to be placed on the animal but it dosen't matter where


----------



## dlotto28

These are the pictures of my mule deer I got in Oct. He is 32 1/2 wide an27 tall.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

What a PIG! Congrats!


----------



## glendon deer-slayer

hay man congrats that is a huge mule :beer:


----------



## Maverick

WOW...That thing is a PIG!!! What state did you get him in?


----------



## deerslayer80

dlotto28,

What a monster... I'd love to have at a bruiser like that. He'll look awesome on the wall. Congrats... :beer:


----------



## dlotto28

I got him in SE WY. I never thought I would see a buck like that let alone shoot him at 25 yards.


----------



## collar boy




----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Wow, I dont' think I've ever seen a muley that big!!!

I can't wait to get a crack at some real Whitetails this year!!


----------



## stonebroke

Hey Tim,
These are just like the bucks they kill all the time back in NJ, right? :wink:


----------



## stonebroke

Here are the two bucks I killed this past fall........one here in Montana (the crooked horn buck) and the other one in Alberta. That's my good friend, Mike, with the 4X4 with me in the first photo. The crooked horn buck was pretty busted up by the time I killed him. Both brow tines were broken as were a couple other points. I hunted him all fall and finally caught up with him midway through the rifle season....


































And here's the buck my son shot on the last day of the Montana season..


----------



## bretts

--Very nice bucks, I love that Northern whitetail, dark chocolate antlers with mass! Congrats


----------



## doubledroptine08

this is my buck from this year it has a double drop tine.


----------



## Justwanttohunt

I shot this Buck around 2:30 P.M. sitting in my blind, he was hot on a trail of a Doe. This is my biggest one to date, 8 Point and 180 lbs got it with my shot gun. Shot two more deer with my Mathews Outback a 9 point and a 7 point, was a pretty good year. :lol


----------



## deerslayer80

That's a sweet drop-tine buck. Congrats...


----------



## doubledroptine08

thanxs i am super proud of it. and i have shot a deer lots of people hunt there whole lifes for. so thanx :sniper:


----------



## nosib

A lot of these deer are amazing in size.... Gotta find me one.


----------



## usafHUNT

Thanks to my dad for letting me hunt on his property, while home on leave. Hadn't been in the woods for almost 6 years, due to deployments and being stationed overseas. Was happier than ever to bag this 15pt, which weighed 200+ on the hoof. Never got an official score, but he greened at 143 2/3. I'd say with all the trash and deductions, probably a 135 or so at best. Regardless, I am pleased to be hanging this Missouri buck in my house.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

good deer.
nice bumper sticker. :beer:


----------



## austin_bv11

i am 16 and my first buck with a bow


----------



## PnR_Productions

Here's my two bucks, i got the one on the right in the 08 season, he scored 164 1/8 (12 pointer with a 24 inside) and the one on the left scored 124 (10 pointer with a 18 inside) the left one was my first buck shot in the 05 season.


----------



## hunter121390

yall got some nice bucks. dlotto what a monster! wish i would have atleast gotten to chance a shot at a deer around here. the dnr got all the deer killed off, theres hardly any left


----------



## TEALMAN

2009 Muley


----------



## FurrowOutdoors

Great pics everybody! I really enjoy looking at everybody's pics. My only suggestion would be it would be nice if more people put the score of their bucks. It's fun guessing the score especially if you are able to see if you were right.

Furrow Outdoors - Quality Outdoor Equipment including Hunting Gear, Hunting Apparel, Archery Equipment, Camping Essentials and much more.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

rifle deer 2008 followed me right into my stand


----------



## bigtimehunter

2010 and 2011 bow bucks


----------

